# Two great videos



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

I was just mentioning to Mary Ann about how crows can learn to talk in another thread. I was trying to find a video on youtube that showed a girl with her young crow that I'd seen before but couldn't find again. It was really adorable to see but I realize that many of you don't particularly like crows and because they do some nasty things ....

Here are two videos I did find while searching...the first one is of a pet magpie but be warned, I *think* this lady is using some "unlady" like language in the video but I can't be sure because she's British and I'm not sure if she's saying "bugger" or what, lol. I think her bird cusses too once

The second video is of a cockatiel and a rat....also very cute and funny to see with accompanying playful music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc2zTAixMIQ&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAuEgf6E1hk


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Here are two videos I did find while searching...the first one is of a pet magpie but be warned, I *think* this lady is using some "unlady" like language in the video but I can't be sure because she's British and I'm not sure if she's saying "bugger" or what, lol. I think her bird cusses too once...


I just can't abide a potty-beak, Brad!

Pidgey the Pure


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, these were really cute. I didn't know magpies were so beautiful or talk that well. You could understand him better than I can our cockatiel. The cockatiel and mouse was entertaining. That mouse is pretty patient with the cockatiel.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> I just can't abide a potty-beak, Brad!
> 
> Pidgey the Pure


Deal with it, get over it and LIVE WITH IT!  lol


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, these were really cute. I didn't know magpies were so beautiful or talk that well. You could understand him better than I can our cockatiel. The cockatiel and mouse was entertaining. That mouse is pretty patient with the cockatiel.


Hi Maggie, 

Yep, all members of the corvidae family of birds can learn to "talk" in varying degrees Yes, the rat was very patient too, hehehehe. Glad you liked them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I just can't abide a potty-beak, Brad!
> 
> Pidgey the Pure




Oh SURE, MR. "I Have No Idea What 4-Letter Words You Are Talking About!"  

HA! You could give some of those talking birds REAL lessons in communication!  

Shi
The Shadow ONE who knows what words lurk within the Pidgey!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I watched the video's before I finished reading your post Brad.

I thought I heard that naughty word too.

Magpies are beautiful, I guess this is the first time I have ever seen one.

That is one BIG RAT. She is a sweet one too for putting up with all that harassment.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the videos as well, Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an ornery little 'tiel!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, great videos!

Wow, that magpie is some gorgeous bird! I don't think I've ever seen one before...I love the colors! He had the cutest little voice too! Comical to hear what did sound like some cursing coming out in that cute little voice.

Felt a little sorry for the poor rat in the second video....he looked like some old guy who just wanted to be left alone and here's the little 'tiel trying to get him to play....too cute.

Thanks for sharing these with us.

Linda


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Brad, Thank you posting these video's. I loved the video's. What a beautiful magpie and talks really good. I don't if anyone knows this, but Humming birds can also talk too saying human words. 

That one with the cockatiel and a rat was cute, but the poor rat. Those hook bills really hurt.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terri, Linda and Maryann...Glad you enjoyed them




Lin Hansen said:


> .
> 
> Felt a little sorry for the poor rat in the second video....*he looked like some old guy who just wanted to be left alone and here's the little 'tiel trying to get him to play*....too cute.
> 
> ...


LOL! Yes, that is exactly what I thought too. The rat did seem like an eldery rodent and the cockatiel was just wanting to play with him. I guess the rat wasn't in the mood



littlestar said:


> I don't if anyone knows this, but Humming birds can also talk too saying human words.
> 
> That one with the cockatiel and a rat was cute, but the poor rat. Those hook bills really hurt.



I never heard of a hummingbird being able to talk! I checked on the internet and couldn't find a thing about this, can you direct me to a site where I can read about it? That's very interesting!!!

I think the cockatiel was just nibbling his tail and playing, not really biting hard


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

It was an article in our newspaper in NC. The how wrotethe article was naming all the wild birds that can actually talk and the Humming bird was one them.


----------

